# The longevity of TiVo



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Okey, here's the thing.

I've been using TiVo for over 10 years now (yes - I had the use of a pre-release model for 6 months before launch - I guess I don't have to keep that under my hat any more as TiVo no longer seem to be remotely concerned about the UK market). 

What other piece of modern technology lasts this long in a modern home? Admittedly the first TiVo was a hybrid Philips American TiVo that needed an NTSC standards converter between the Sky box and TiVo phono input and was replaced later on in 1998 with the silver box still under the telly today, but still...

I have a 42inch plasma TV - I haven't done the mode 1 conversion as that doesn't work properly with my TiVo as it causes gray flashes at the bottom of busy video - but I'm still almost completely satisfied with the picture quality and audio it delivers when I sit the correct viewing distance away from the screen (i.e. where my chair is located). As an audio/video perfectionist who was bitterly disappointed at the lack of improvement S-VHS made over VHS - that has to mean something?

The only piece of kit that has outlived TiVo is the Yamaha HiFi stereo amp (which still has stunning dynamic range and performance) and my lovely Mission 70 speakers. The poor old amp is showing its age with crusty switches and volume dial, and occasional pops on the left audio channel now. TiVo is still going strong with a single hard drive change (and the addition of the network card) being the only hardware change since 1998.

It's true that I now use Sky+ (and soon SkyHD) more than TiVo - but it's still a great piece of kit because of the extra functionality and features it provides. I guess my viewing now is 70&#37; Sky+ and 20% TiVo.

The missing 10% is accounted by occasional Freeview and downloads from BBC iPlayer and other download services.

I long for TiVo to return and replace/rival Sky+ here in the UK - I know it's not going to happen in the foreseeable future, but I can dream, can't I?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I think you're a year or two out Hywel; TiVo launched in the UK in autumn 2000, so you've been using one for eight years not 10.


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

TCM2007 said:


> I think you're a year or two out Hywel; TiVo launched in the UK in autumn 2000, so you've been using one for eight years not 10.


Correct.

I bought my first 2 in 2001. The wife didn't speak to me for a week! Something about shoes!

Geoff.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Yes I got my first one in October 2000 when product was launched in the UK.

Only got one now and it may go by year end assuming new freesat HD pvr work okay.

All my other gadgets in the house have been replaced since then, sometimes more than once 

Automan.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a few electrical items which have lasted. My hifi speakers, amp and CD player are 1980's and still going strong. I also have my Dad's old TV (one of the early iDTVs from the OnDigital days). Tivo has had a few HD upgrades and a PSU swap and I have got through 2 remotes. Glad I got the lifetime sub!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TrainManG said:


> The wife didn't speak to me for a week!


So you got another 11 spread over a period of time.

So its not TiVo you like - its the quiet at home!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

aerialplug said:


> What other piece of modern technology lasts this long in a modern home?


I suppose that it all depends what you consider to be modern technology.

However to list a few:-

Potterton Glowworm Fuelsaver F Boiler - 17 years
Neff Dishwasher - 17 years
Neff Fridge - 17 years
Neff Freezer - 17 years
Neff Cooker - 17 years
Miele Washer/Dryer- 10 years
Rega Planar 2 Turntable - 23 years
Philips 29" 100 hz tv - 10 years
Grundig Supercolour 14" Tv - 22 years
Citizen Ana/Digi Temp watch - lasted 16 years, although then sadly died 2 years ago.

On the other hand although they suit me much better than any other make of shaver whist they work (they do not cut, irritate or tear my skin) no Philishave rechargeable shaver has lasted me more than 3 years and many only 2 years. The motor and/or rechargeable circuits normally die at some point.

Also I think its possibly Mode 0 and not Mode 1 that you are referring to.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd take a punt the turntable and 4-inch Tv aren't in daily use. Mind 17 years for a washer-dryer is very good - I guess a a single man you ut it under a relatively low strain.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

I was wondering how often Petes mother has to update things like her washing machine, dryer etc ....... 

Am i in trouble now? 



TCM2007 said:


> I'd take a punt the turntable and 4-inch Tv aren't in daily use. Mind 17 years for a washer-dryer is very good - I guess a a single man you ut it under a relatively low strain.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

You're right - it was April 2000 when I started using one.

8 years, not 10 - but still that's a long time.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Sticking to gadgets (I don't count cookers and washing machines really! ),

I still use my nokia 9110 daily for notes, speakerphone, and fax (bought it in 2000 and had the almost identical but larger n9000 for a few years before that), 
despite various other pdas & phones having come and gone since, I still use it as "it just works".

Everything else gadgetwise is replaced with shiny and new within 6 months, or a max of 3 years...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

My Sony DAV-880 surround sound amp is about 8 years old. My Marantz CD deck is 12 or so and was in daily use until last month. My iPod is about four years old.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

9+ years for me - Had US Series ones in early 1999.

Current viewing is about:
30&#37; SkyHD (HD programmes only)
30% Windows Media Centre 
30% TiVo
9% HD-DVD and Blu-ray
1% Internet video and DVD

Though I guess with more HD content arriving my use of TiVo will decline accordingly.

I doubt anything will surpass TiVo's friendliness and reliability and maintenance-free running for another 9 years here in the UK 

Fujitsu plasma is still running OK after 9 years, speakers 10 to 30 years old and guitars (Rickenbacker and Martin) 6 to 20 years old are all fine.
10 year old Cyrus amp is still as new, 8 year old EMPEG rio still running fine. 

Pretty much every other of the hundreds of thousands of tech gadgets I have had that are over 8 years old are sold, given away,sitting in storage waiting to be recycled, put on Ebay,dead or broken though.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

aerialplug said:


> What other piece of modern technology lasts this long in a modern home?


Well, my 53" Sony TV is 16 years old, the stereo receiver is 21 years old, the cassette deck is 23 years old....


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Cassette deck? He said _modern_ home!


----------

